# Sony reveals full game list for the PlayStation Classic and opens pre-orders



## Scarlet (Oct 29, 2018)

Aw no Ape Escape? Damn! At least Destruction Derby made the list, freaking adore that game.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 29, 2018)

Hooray, another half-assed emulator for braindeds, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance they low self-esteem


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 29, 2018)

I'll just stick with my raspberry pi, thanks.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 29, 2018)

they should have at least added 50 games for that price tag


----------



## m_babble (Oct 29, 2018)

Will buy if it has Hakchi equivalent.


----------



## LuigiXL (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow, you know you're old when you have most of those and the original console. 
Better list than I was expecting TBH.


----------



## elBenyo (Oct 29, 2018)

Based on the game it most likely has a 16gb flash module in it for storage. Just wait till it gets hacked so you can choose what games you have.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

It is a good selection of games actually.


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow the the choice of the games is really really bad.


----------



## Lumince (Oct 29, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Aw no Ape Escape? Damn! At least Destruction Derby made the list, freaking adore that game.


Its not for me without ape escape... Like wth sony!


----------



## mrmole (Oct 29, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Aw no Ape Escape? Damn! At least Destruction Derby made the list, freaking adore that game.



Ape Escape was the first game that required a DualShock controller, and as they only bundle the original PlayStation controller, you would not be able to play it properly.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 29, 2018)

elBenyo said:


> Based on the game it most likely has a 16gb flash module in it for storage. Just wait till it gets hacked so you can choose what games you have.


I am disappointed they didn't add a Hot Shots Golf game, and shocked that both Spyro and crash didn't make the cut. Also think that some of the game choices were a bit odd, like having Twisted Metal, instead of Twisted Metal 2, which is the fan favorite.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 29, 2018)

mrmole said:


> Ape Escape was the first game that required a DualShock controller, and as they only bundle the original PlayStation controller, you would not be able to play it properly.


I never even noticed the original controller! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 29, 2018)

How we gonna install a modchip in such a small form factor?   On a more serious note, I wonder if we can connect old school PSX controllers into it.  It would be cool to play R4 (the game, not the flashcard) with my NeGcon (which still works).  I never could get the NeGcon to work properly on the raspberry Pi.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

heavily disappointed by the lineup, tbh. No Gran Turismo? Gran Turismo 2? Destruction Derby 2? Driver? Alundra? Castlevania: Symphony of the night? Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2? Ace Combat 2? Legend of Mana? No Suikoden game?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 29, 2018)

Whoa whoa whoa I never imagined it would have Revelations Persona on it


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 29, 2018)

No Driver? No Tomba! 2? Wtf


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 29, 2018)

I like the ibrary. Indeed, it lacks Wipeout, Twisted Metal 2 and Destruction Derby 2 should be there instead.
I'd put Ridge Racer, too.

I'm on the fence, actually. Might get it.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking at some of these games on PSN, they seem to be either relatively cheap (<=£3.99 - £7.99) or they're unavailable (e.g. Battle Arena Toshinden).

As it stands I don't think I'll be bothering with this (already own quite a few of the games).


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Hooray, another half-assed emulator for braindeds, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance they low self-esteem



I don't need your permission to buy something, thanks.



tech3475 said:


> Looking at some of these games on PSN, they seem to be either relatively cheap (<=£3.99 - £7.99) or they're unavailable (e.g. Battle Arena Toshinden).



None of these things ever make any kind of economic sense.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

i'll just stick with my PSTV and slap some PS1 games on there. This lineup is not worth $99 - It feels as if Sony doesn't really understand it's audience.
I'll still follow any news on this, see how this will be hacked.


----------



## Axido (Oct 29, 2018)

The original PS controllers without sticks are a no go for me.

The lack of Spyro and Crash is understandable, though, since those have just been remade.

I guess, I'll stick to my PSTV and print it a PlayStation style case.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Whoa whoa whoa I never imagined it would have Revelations Persona on it


Yeah, I know. I thought it was going to be just the earlier announced games (FF7, Tekken3, Wild Arms, Ridge Racer 4), and then all noname filler .
But it also got Destruction Derby, Twisted Metal, Persona, Rayman, Resident Evil. Those were good and popular.
Also, I see many games with nostalgic value for me, like GTA, Syphon Filter, Battle Arena Toshinden, and Oddworld.

I expected the game list to be bad, but it is actually quite good. It has some filler from my point of view, but perhaps that filler has nostalgic value for somebody else.

(of course you can't expect it to include everything worth playing on PS1 unless you add some more 100 games)


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2018)

While its a cool little idea, I think the PSTV is a better one.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh well. I wasn't really going to buy it but it makes me want to mod my PS TV to actually be a better version of this.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

So, out of the titles included I'd actually want to play that I don't own an original physical PS1 disk for there's only Revelations Persona... and I have the PSP version of that on my Vita.

Any one know what the Japanese version titles are?


----------



## Sephrien (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's the full list of games for Japan:


_Arc the Lad_

_Arc the Lad 2_

_Armored Core_

_Biohazard Director’s Cut (Resident Evil Director’s Cut)_

_Final Fantasy VII International_

_G Darius_

_Gradius Gaiden_

_Intelligent Qube_

_Jumping Flash_

_Megami Ibunroku Persona: Be Your True Mind (Revelations: Persona)_

_Metal Gear Solid_

_Mr. Driller_

_Parasite Eve_

_Ridge Racer Type 4_

_SaGa Frontier_

_Super Puzzle Fighter IIX_

_Tekken 3_

_Toshinden (Battle Arena Toshinden)_

_Wild Arms_

_XI [sái] (Devil Dice)_

Source:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=GvR0YJqLExM


----------



## guisadop (Oct 29, 2018)

I like the list except for the fact that 20 games is too few for this price tag. It should be at least 30, IMO.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Oct 29, 2018)

Can't say the list of games is amazing, some fantastic games are missing such as:


Circuit Breakers
Crash Bandicoot 1-3
Croc
Destruction Derby 2
Tomb Raider 1-3
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 1-2 (3rd was far better on the next gen of consoles)
Wipeout 2097


----------



## lordelan (Oct 29, 2018)

I never owned a Sony console but to me the choice looks good so far.
Anyway I've got a hackable Switch with RetroArch which is to be prefered over this by a hundred times.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

ok, so I found the list of titles for the Japanese version, and imo it's much better...

*edit: Ninja'd*

...just a shame that some of the different titles included in this version would rely on understanding Japanese to play coherently.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 29, 2018)

20 games isn't much ? no R Type Delta ? No Street Fighter EX Plus? i will just play PS1 on my Phone


----------



## andyhappypants (Oct 29, 2018)

Ridge 4 with no Jogcon?? Thats gonna suck using a dpad


----------



## Luhof (Oct 29, 2018)

A bit disappointing to me. I was looking forward gifting one to my little brother so he could see the glorious days of PS1 he didn't lived. But I don't see many game in here that define my nostalgia fuel (Rayman excepted).
It's a no-buy for me unless it gets hackable and -finger crossed- we get analog stick controller support.


----------



## dmace81 (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow can't believe no wipeout game, no gran turismo, no castlevania, no gex, no tomb raider, no tony hawk, no air combat game, no alundra, no silent hill, and no parrapa the rapper.   What a rip off.  Imagine that Japan gets better.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

Why the fuck no Klonoa? It's not like there aren't any other Namco games on it. I love Mr Driller, but I'd take Klonoa over it any day!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 29, 2018)

For not having Dualshock controllers I think the game list is fine. Persona 1 is certainly a surprise, but otherwise this seems nice for the casual crowd.


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> While its a cool little idea, I think the PSTV is a better one.



Buying a hackable PSTV and controller in decent condition in the UK will cost you more than this.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

smf said:


> Buying a hackable PSTV and controller in decent condition in the UK will cost you more than this.


yea, the current prices of PSTVs seem to have skyrocketed. A few years ago, they were on clearance for less than 30€ everywhere.

And a Dualshock 4 controller is also 40€+ (depending on how good of a deal you can find), but a DS3 can be purchased considerably cheaper. So with current prices, you'll need to have a little bit of luck to come out at a similar price point like this.

Not impossible, but not easy, either.


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> yea, the current prices of PSTVs seem to have skyrocketed. A few years ago, they were on clearance for less than 30€ everywhere.
> 
> And a Dualshock 4 controller is also 40€+ (depending on how good of a deal you can find), but a DS3 can be purchased considerably cheaper.



Right, why would anyone buy one of these when you could build a time machine and go back and buy a pstv on clearance? (not forgetting that there were a limited number of them at that price, so if everyone did travel back in time then the price would have skyrocketed back then anyway).


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 29, 2018)

Ride on the retro hype train... nex one Vectrex mini


----------



## leon315 (Oct 29, 2018)

it will be hacked in 30min


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

smf said:


> Right, why would anyone buy one of these when you could build a time machine and go back and buy a pstv on clearance? (not forgetting that there were a limited number of them at that price, so if everyone did travel back in time then the price would have skyrocketed back then anyway).


tbh, even though it would cost a fair bit more, a PSTV and dualshock controller is still a much better purchase than the PS Classic... unless it turns out that the PS Classics are just repurposed PSTV hardware.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

smf said:


> Right, why would anyone buy one of these when you could build a time machine and go back and buy a pstv on clearance? (not forgetting that there were a limited number of them at that price, so if everyone did travel back in time then the price would have skyrocketed back then anyway).


why buy a time machine? Everyone and their grandma already has one. Or are you one of those plebs without a time machine?


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> tbh, even though it would cost a fair bit more, a PSTV and dualshock controller is still a much better purchase than the PS Classic.



A two grand gaming pc would be better than all of them, but is that relevant?



Localhorst86 said:


> why buy a time machine? Everyone and their grandma already has one. Or are you one of those plebs without a time machine?



I see that auction and it kinda looks fake. The seller has zero feed back, they are posting worldwide for free. The auction appears too good to be true.

Why buy a playstation classic when you can get scammed for a pstv instead?


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 29, 2018)

wow  a good list for once.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Oct 29, 2018)

As I scrolled down I read these right after one another and thought this was funny.  There are two types of people in this world lol


sarkwalvein said:


> It is a good selection of games actually.





eriol33 said:


> Wow the the choice of the games is really really bad.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 29, 2018)

If you're on this forum you this probably isn't the product for you and that's okay.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

smf said:


> A two grand gaming pc would be better than all of them, but is that relevant?


If that 2 grand gaming PC was synonymous with Sony console gaming then, yeah, maybe... but wait, it's not... but you know what is? A small form factor 'mini' console that can play Sony console titles.


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> If that 2 grand gaming PC was synonymous with Sony console gaming then, yeah, maybe... but wait, it's not... but you know what is? A small form factor 'mini' console that can play Sony console titles.



I was making the point that you pay more money and you get a better product.

A ps4 pro would be better than a pstv or playstation classic, but again is that relevant?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

TyBlood13 said:


> If you're on this forum you this probably isn't the product for you and that's okay.


I wouldn't really say that.

These official mini consoles do have their appeal, I am not going to lie. And no line up is ever going to be "perfect". People will always complain about some titles being filler and others missing. That's fine, tastes differ. I see these as more of a collectors items, tbh. But compared to the NES and SNES classic consoles, this Playstation Classic really seems to lack a lot of games that actually defined the console.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> I was making the point that you pay more money and you get a better product.
> 
> A ps4 pro would be better than a pstv or playstation classic, but again is that relevant?


and we're making the point that you're right in saying that you'll (mostly) not find any dirt cheap PSTV consoles out there. But if you're willing to look and maybe not buy the first console you find, you'll still be able to get a PSTV combo with a DS3 for a similar, maybe even slightly lower price point than the PS Classic Mini.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

smf said:


> I was making the point that you pay more money and you get a better product.
> 
> A ps4 pro would be better than a pstv or playstation classic, but again is that relevant?


I know what you're getting at... and no, it's not relevant. Y'know why? The cost is CONSIDERABLY higher than that of the PSTV, let alone the PS Classic, and it's also a considerably larger device than the 'mini' formats of both the PS Classic and the PSTV.
You can carry on listing as many irrelevant things as you like, but whether you agree or not there are comparisons to be made between the PS Classic and the PSTV. This isn't purely an argument for something just being 'better'.
I'm countering your point by stating that by spending a little more for one small form factor Sony device than another small form factor Sony device you get far more for your money.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I wouldn't really say that.
> 
> These official mini consoles do have their appeal, I am not going to lie. And no line up is ever going to be "perfect". People will always complain about some titles being filler and others missing. That's fine, tastes differ. I see these as more of a collectors items, tbh. But compared to the NES and SNES classic consoles, this Playstation Classic really seems to lack a lot of games that actually defined the console.


I'm not saying the game list couldn't be better, more that the people whining that a PSTV would be better are just going on over nothing. Of course it is, but it's also more technical, especially of you want games that aren't on PSN. Most of the people that use these Classics are just want to plug and play for some nostalgia, and for a dualshockless model, I really don't think it's that bad.


----------



## pustal (Oct 29, 2018)

I already think this sort of stuff is a money grab when you have official emulation since the last generations of consoles, but if they are releasing a collection pice at least fill it with the greatest exclusives. Or add a way to get more games into it - i.e.: the ones already purchased in PSN.


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2018)

Persona and Wild Arms are kinda cool to see. There's a handful of other interesting games, but on the whole, this definitely isn't what made the PS1 stand out and be remembered. It's understandable due to potential licensing issues, but it's an odd lineup to say the least.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Hooray, another half-assed emulator for brain-dead people, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance their low self-esteem



What the hell are you talking about?

Edit: Also, only a few RPGs? No Legend of Dragoon or Alundra? Ouch. I may just hold out for the FF games on Switch.



Chary said:


> Persona and Wild Arms are kinda cool to see. There's a handful of other interesting games, but on the whole, this definitely isn't what made the PS1 stand out and be remembered. It's understandable due to potential licensing issues, but it's an odd lineup to say the least.



Right? Lots of fighting and puzzle games, why? Those don't define the PSX at all, hope we can mod it to add more.


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Edit: Also, only two RPGs? No Legend of Dragoon or Alundra? Ouch. I may just hold out for the FF games on Switch.


Three. Persona, Wild Arms, and FF7. Suikoden would be the only other reasonable inclusion if Sony wanted to stretch for it. Honestly, I'd be pleased with those alone. This is trying to appeal to as many people as possible with the means they have, which usually doesn't mean very many niche JRPGs.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

TyBlood13 said:


> I'm not saying the game list couldn't be better, more that the people whining that a PSTV would be better are just going on over nothing. Of course it is, but it's also more technical, especially of you want games that aren't on PSN. Most of the people that use these Classics are just want to plug and play for some nostalgia, and for a dualshockless model, I really don't think it's that bad.


yeah, but I do believe the lineup on the PS Classic doesn't actually make a lot of people nostalgic like the NES or SNES Classic did. For some it will be allright, but the lineup seems weird to me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Chary said:


> Three. Persona, Wild Arms, and FF7. Suikoden would be the only other reasonable inclusion if Sony wanted to stretch for it. Honestly, I'd be pleased with those alone. This is trying to appeal to as many people as possible with the means they have, which usually doesn't mean very many niche JRPGs.



Made a correction, still, the list seems kind of lackluster IMO. Hope it can be hacked to add more games. Should have at least included FF8 or FF9.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Hope it can be hacked to add more games.



This would be interesting to see. But then, they'd also need to release a Dualshock variant controller.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> This would be interesting to see. But then, they'd also need to release a Dualshock variant controller.



Just saying we could have used a couple more RPGs like FF8 and 9, just saying. Or Chrono Cross.


----------



## _v3 (Oct 29, 2018)

Wasn't Hogs of War confirmed for this, where is it now??? Also no Ape Escape, no buy for me.


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> I'm countering your point by stating that by spending a little more for one small form factor Sony device than another small form factor Sony device you get far more for your money.



But if millions of people try to buy a PSTV then the price will keep going up so it won't even be a little more. It will be a lot more.

I understand your argument, but it's like telling people they are stupid to buy something full price when they could wait until someone listed it incorrect on ebay and get a bargain. Not everyone can do it.

Why not do what I do and download the games and burn them to cd and play them on a debug station? I got a whole load of them cheap.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Just saying we could have used a couple more RPGs like FF8 and 9, just saying. Or Chrono Cross.


well, the lineup seems rather balanced to me.

3 RPGs
3 Racing Titles
3 Third person action titles
3 Puzzlers
2 Beat Em Ups
2 Platformers
2 First Person titles
1 Sports title
1 Open World game

It's clear to me they tried to make the genres as varied as possible, but some of the coices are odd.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> well, the lineup seems rather balanced to me.
> 
> 3 RPGs
> 3 Racing Titles
> ...



...and zero shmups, yet the Japanese version gets 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> well, the lineup seems rather balanced to me.
> 
> 3 RPGs
> 3 Racing Titles
> ...



I was just saying my piece, nothing more.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> ...and zero shmups, yet the Japanese version gets 2.


They should have had a bigger lineup.

I do feel like the PSOne does not have as much of a defining "core" library like the NES or SNES did. It had a broader catalogue back then and its audience has broadened even more since.

EDIT: It should also be noted that in the west, SHMUPS are traditionally not that popular. I can see why, with such a small lineup of only 20 titles, they would omit those from the western release.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 29, 2018)

It feels like Sony couldn't get a hold of many developers interested in putting their games in it, whether at their own terms or Sony's. Some games are in the list because whoever holds the rights now has squished the title as much as they could (Oddworld is multiplatform and was released everywhere for cheap and the first Rayman, for example, that's even available for free for phones) or to advertise the still alive franchise with the classics (for example Final Fantasy VII that has an upcoming remake and Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo that has an Android freemium game that's quite popular).


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 29, 2018)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night would be pretty much a selling point to me if it was pre-installed in the console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 29, 2018)

It's certainly a good list. From what I can tell, they went mostly with variation, and more or less the best (or at least great) games in that field.

However: I think the problem is that people don't want a *good *list but a *perfect *list. Yes, it's pretty strange that symphony of the night or one of the Tony Hawk games isn't there. But at least to me, playstation had much less of a face when it came to its line-up (think nintendo or sega, and you know which characters to expect). That means that people bought games, played good ones and had those games define "the playstation experience".
I never had a PSX, but I would say that FF7, tekken 3 and metal gear solid were the three main games to include (admitted: symphony of the night would be my n° 4).


And while I certainly wouldn't have expected Abe's Oddyssey, I'm certainly glad it's on it: that game is an absolute masterpiece.


Finally...like with the previous, I don't really get the "I want it to get hacked" comments. While more recent than the previous ones, I'm sure that you already have consoles and/or handhelds that can provide that need. So...why complain when this thing can't do what yours already can?


----------



## xtrem3x (Oct 29, 2018)

No Reloaded 
No Twisted Metal 2


----------



## smf (Oct 29, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> It feels like Sony couldn't get a hold of many developers interested in putting their games in it



That will almost certainly have played a part. They might think it kills their chance of selling a high def port for the switch/ps4/x1.


----------



## TerminatR (Oct 29, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Aw no Ape Escape? Damn!



Ape Escape REQUIRES dualshock to work.


----------



## hamohamo (Oct 29, 2018)

i didn't expect anything better but this is pretty bad still


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 29, 2018)

No Tombi/a
smh

only reason to get this it's if it emulates ps1 games perfectly and gets modded so you can put any games in
but even then, some games wouldn't be playable, like Ape Escape 'cus of the controller


how ya wanna bet sony relesease an "updated" model with the dualshock controller for 20 or more bucks?


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 29, 2018)

Sephrien said:


> Here's the full list of games for Japan:
> 
> 
> _Arc the Lad_
> ...


Japan got saga frontier. How unfair ((((((.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Castlevania Symphony of the Night would be pretty much a selling point to me if it was pre-installed in the console.



Dollars to donuts Konami was a stingy prick about giving them the licensing rights.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 29, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> No Tombi/a
> smh
> 
> only reason to get this it's if it emulates ps1 games perfectly and gets modded so you can put any games in
> ...


shaped like the PSOne...


----------



## Itzumi (Oct 29, 2018)

Prans said:


> View attachment 147753​
> Last month Sony announced the re-release of its first gaming console in mini format as the PlayStation Classic. While only a few preloaded titles were announced at the time, more would be revealed at a later date. And today's the day! We now have the full list of the 20 games that you can play once you boot up the PlayStation Classic this December!
> 
> ​
> ...



Darn, no descent.


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 29, 2018)

Not worth it. Only 3 games on that list I would want, and I already own copies of them through the PSN, not to mention physical copies from back in the day when there was no PS2. So.... sorry $ony, but you're not getting more of my money for something I've already bought from you twice.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2018)

Horrible list and for $100 it's a no buy from me.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Dollars to donuts Konami was a stingy prick about giving them the licensing rights.


More likely due to the fact that SotN was rereleased on PS4 less than a week ago... especially as Konami's MGS is on there.


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 29, 2018)

Some pluses and some minuses.
I will just skip it. At the time of PSX I was a Nintendo fanatic with N64.
I just hate that console.
Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2018)

Regarding the line up, I´m sure there will be a way to hack the system pretty soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> More likely due to the fact that SotN was rereleased on PS4 less than a week ago... especially as Konami's MGS is on there.



I think that proves that Konami is a stingy prick about their IP.


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 29, 2018)

The ps3 plays ps1 games.   Like my ps1 collection works on it.  It's great.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 29, 2018)

i see it has usb port, maybe is it fully supported dualshock 3/4?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 29, 2018)

Well there goes nothing, no *TOMB RAIDER  im disgusted.*


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 29, 2018)

Prans said:


> However, a compatible USB AC adaptor is required to use this console but is not included.


fn bullshit. who do they think they are, nintendo? when you sell a product that requires power, you NEED to include a way to get power in the box, not just assume "oh well you probably already have some janky thing already you can use don't worry, they're never of too low a power rating that they don't always work 100% right (like on a Pi)..."



Dust2dust said:


> How we gonna install a modchip in such a small form factor?



Is it really that much smaller than a PSone? That fit a modchip just fine. This probably has more issue that I doubt there's much to the thing itself, probably like a tenth the size of the case, so maybe no room/contacts on the board to connect a chip to.


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> fn bullshit. who do they think they are, nintendo? when you sell a product that requires power, you NEED to include a way to get power in the box, not just assume "oh well you probably already have some janky thing already you can use don't worry, they're never of too low a power rating that they don't always work 100% right (like on a Pi)..."


No, if they were Nintendo they'd make it a proprietary power supply... and not include it.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 29, 2018)

By the way, I just remembered something.


Destruction Derby had multiplayer with the PlayStation Link Cable. You needed two consoles to play with someone else.


So how are you going to play with a friend with this game?


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> By the way, I just remembered something.
> 
> 
> Destruction Derby had multiplayer with the PlayStation Link Cable. You needed two consoles to play with someone else.
> ...



I'm more intrigued to see how they'll pull off all the weird hardware shenanigans when you face Psycho Mantis in MGS


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 29, 2018)

No Doom? What were these guys thinking?


----------



## cvskid (Oct 29, 2018)

Suprised how many people were expecting ape escape to be on the playstation classic considering the controllers for it have no analog sticks.

 With all the games people were hoping or expecting be on there makes me think people would have been willing to pay 150 dollars or more for the playstation classic to cover the license fees to have the games they wanted on the system.

If anything my only "complaint" would be that the system has resident evil 1 directors cut instead of the original version on it.


----------



## Subtrot (Oct 29, 2018)

I am a little disappointed by this lineup. Seriously? No Spyro? Crash?


----------



## duwen (Oct 29, 2018)

Subtrot said:


> I am a little disappointed by this lineup. Seriously? No Spyro? Crash?


Seriously, Spyro, Crash and Castlevania not being included is really not surprising and quite understandable considering their recent rereleases. It's probably why there's also no Parappa The Rapper.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 29, 2018)

I would have loved to see Crash Team Racing.

Those begging for Crash and Spyro, they released remakes and they're even releasing a game bundle with N. Sane Trilogy and Reignited Trilogy


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

the games i  like from them i already own physically and i can play them on my ps3 which is also emulated and hd, so meh, i mean its understandable if they didn't put any spyro or crash game or SOTN with remakes coming for ps4, but srs driver would beway better than the original gta, heck atleast gta 2 not one...


----------



## BilboBagons (Oct 29, 2018)

Even if it was kinda reasonable to think they wouldn't put games that have been released recently on it, I like these classic consoles for the novelty.  Being able to play these old games with a classic styled controller in a small form is fun for me.  Not having spyro, crash,  and especially sotn sucks, and I'm definitely not getting it now

Hey at least we'll get the N64 classic soon honk honk


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 29, 2018)

No Crash Bandicoot or Spyro the Dragon?
Hahahahaha....

*No.*


----------



## thorasgar (Oct 29, 2018)

If N20: Nitrous Oxide was included I would seriously think about this for my wife.   She was really, really into that game.  The soundtrack was essentially The Crystal Method’s album Vegas and could be played in a CD player.  

I still have have the PS1 in a box somewhere but know the controller is busted.   May dig around and see if I can revive it.  If I still have the game.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> No Crash Bandicoot?
> Hahahahaha....
> 
> *No.*


why would they put crash, spyro or castlevania sotn? they are released on ps4 so obviously they didn't want stuff that can take away money from ps4 releases.


----------



## horokeusama (Oct 29, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Hooray, another half-assed emulator for braindeds, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance they low self-esteem



Aww you didn't mention raspberry a single time in your post.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> why would they put crash, spyro or castlevania sotn? they are released on ps4 so obviously they didn't want stuff that can take away money from ps4 releases.


So? These are some of the best PS1 games. There is no reason to NOT put them on there.


----------



## horokeusama (Oct 29, 2018)

"huuur duur I have a raspberry with a fuckton of games, why I'd want that shit"

Jesus, guys.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 29, 2018)

duwen said:


> I'm more intrigued to see how they'll pull off all the weird hardware shenanigans when you face Psycho Mantis in MGS


The console will probably have an internal emulated memory card


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 29, 2018)

People saying, Crash and Spyro didn't make it because of the remakes. What about Revolt or Tomb Raider?
Crash Tag team racing? For what do I need 2 players if there are no good games to play together.


----------



## VitaType (Oct 29, 2018)

The game list is okay. Of course alot of classics are missing (e.g. Spyro, Crash, MediEvil, Tony Hawk, Gran Turismo, Castlevania, Wipeout and and and), but fact is that the PS1 had tons of good and very good games I think it's even in the Top 4 of consoles with most amount of good games along with PS1, SNES and NDS so no woder that many are disappointed.
I just wonder how they will solve the codec problem in MGS1. Will they print the frequency on the package of the console itself, will they have a big fat warning when the game gets selected with the frequency in it or will they put it into the handbook and annoy any people who never played MGS1 before?


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So? These are some of the best PS1 games. There is no reason to NOT put them on there.


the reason is space is limited and you need to choose wisely, choosing games you can play already hd and remade better than they looked on ps1 classic would be stupid.


----------



## RayD97 (Oct 29, 2018)

$100 isn't enough for them to include the AC adapter I need to use it? Just as dumb as the N3DS


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

RayD97 said:


> $100 isn't enough for them to include the AC adapter I need to use it? Just as dumb as the N3DS


Yes. Get one only of you really need it from somewhere else. Stop producing waste just for the sake of it, damn.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

emmanu888 said:


> I would have loved to see Crash Team Racing.
> 
> Those begging for Crash and Spyro, they released remakes and they're even releasing a game bundle with N. Sane Trilogy and Reignited Trilogy



Why would people want to play the original versions? They  haven't aged well at all.


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 29, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Aw no Ape Escape? Damn! At least Destruction Derby made the list, freaking adore that game.



They would have to create dual-shock controllers then for it :[

Edit: Oops nevermind, I'm dumb someone already said that xD


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would people want to play the original versions? They  haven't aged well at all.


because i'm not a wizard that can magicly obtain $40 so i can get a copy of Crash N' Sane Trilogy
also i repaired my cousins PS2 recently and I took a copy of Crash 1, and played it for a while.


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> why would they put crash, spyro or castlevania sotn? they are released on ps4 so obviously they didn't want stuff that can take away money from ps4 releases.


So they added Final Fantasy 7 why? Its been released on ps1 ps3 ps4 psp and vita. Your comment is mute and you are talking out your ass.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> So they added Final Fantasy 7 why? Its been released on ps1 ps3 ps4 psp and vita. Your comment is mute and you are talking out your ass.


Its a way to advertise for the upcoming ff7 remake.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 29, 2018)

>Nintendo does a classic edition microconsoles
IT'S THE BEST THING EVER!!11!!1!1!

>Sony does a classic edition microconsole
WTF SONY!?, THE PSTV EXISTS!!

What is with you people?? I know this is nintendotemp, but you should at least be tolerant.
If anything my only complain about the PSC (PlayStation Classic) is the lack of Tales of Destiny. The lack of Dualshock is completely fine, the standard controller is more comfortable anyway and only 1 of the games in the lineup really benefits from the analog sticks (R4).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> because i'm not a wizard that can magicly obtain $40 so i can get a copy of Crash N' Sane Trilogy
> also i repaired my cousins PS2 recently and I took a copy of Crash 1, and played it for a while.



Gee, sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> because i'm not a wizard that can magicly obtain $40 so i can get a copy of Crash N' Sane Trilogy
> also i repaired my cousins PS2 recently and I took a copy of Crash 1, and played it for a while.


you can buy it used for like 22 euros... if you own a ps4 and cant spare like 25 $ i dont know what to say to you, and you are considering buying a mini console that is worth 100$...


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 29, 2018)

They better have left enough storage to add twice the games that are on there. Doubt il get it unless it can be hacked with a ton more games on it. Il stick with android + epsxe with over 100 psx classics.

And no ac adapter, they gotta be kidding


----------



## bi388 (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Dollars to donuts Konami was a stingy prick about giving them the licensing rights.


Makes sense they would say no since they're trying to sell their hd version for I'm sure far more than they'd get from the ps1 classic licensing.


----------



## SpicySausage (Oct 29, 2018)

Lineup is really lackluster which is disappointing, but it will probably sell well anyways.
Though I have not really been on board with these classic consoles anyway, since I still have original or digital copies of my retros games.
Seeing Persona on this is interesting to say the least, can't wait to see all the neo Persona fans picking this up and seeing how archaic it is compared to 3-5.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 29, 2018)

SpicySausage said:


> can't wait to see all the neo Persona fans picking this up and seeing how archaic it is compared to *4-5*.


FTFY
Persona 3 system is as punishing as a classic shin megami tensei game but with the visual novel interactions. persona 4 started casualising the series to the point that persona titles don't bear the shin megami tensei moniker anymore.


----------



## SpicySausage (Oct 29, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> FTFY
> Persona 3 system is as punishing as a classic shin megami tensei game but with the visual novel interactions. persona 4 started casualising the series to the point that persona titles don't bear the shin megami tensei moniker anymore.


My mistake, I was referring more to how the first Persona was a dungeon crawler with little to no social interactions with the other characters. You are correct though, Persona its own thing now.
Thinking back to Persona 1, didn't it have an unreasonably high encounter rate with painfully long attack animations? I'm beginning to wonder if these are 1:1 copies of their originals or if some of the games on this system will have changes. It is unlikely though, since classic consoles seem to be rushed cash grabs.


----------



## Chewieshmoo (Oct 29, 2018)

*A list of ANY 20 titles was never going to please everyone*, there are some really good games for sure and it seems they did try for some variety, of course everyone had their own idea of the perfect list. FOR ME as I have heard from others, the attractiveness will come down to hack-ability and being adding to add ones own titles. Even for those not into such things I suspect it will still be a buy for many. Here is the official list video and an image to consider.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 29, 2018)

Where the fuck is Mega Man X4.


----------



## Krazyeye (Oct 29, 2018)

Boo no twisted metal 2?! and please do not get this just for FF7... all the FF series will be coming soon to Switch early next year (except for FF8...)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 29, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Hooray, another half-assed emulator for braindeds, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance they low self-esteem


It's a PSTV repackaged as a PS1 Classic. Don't know what you're going on about being half-assed, probably just complaining for the sake of it.

PSTV has buttery smooth PS1 emulation.


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 29, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's a PSTV repackaged as a PS1 Classic. Don't know what you're going on about being half-assed, probably just complaining for the sake of it.
> 
> PSTV has buttery smooth PS1 emulation.



I was thinking of buying a hacked one! Can I use my own roms?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> you can buy it used for like 22 euros... if you own a ps4 and cant spare like 25 $ i dont know what to say to you, and you are considering buying a mini console that is worth 100$...


at my store, everything is apparently insanely pricy
I don't know where I can get is elsewhere as I nevdr shop online


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes. Get one only of you really need it from somewhere else. Stop producing waste just for the sake of it, damn.


I mean... isn't making a plastic toy that does the same things any phone and Playstation a waste?

It's not for me, I think it's cute. But I see no reason for not adding a simple cable.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> at my store, everything is apparently insanely pricy
> I don't know where I can get is elsewhere as I nevdr shop online


ebay and amazon is very easy to get stuff really, and even if the product doesnt reach you or gets damaged you get a full refund back, not that it happened to me ever tough.

srs people who only buy games at retail stores buy games at full price, i never payed 70 euros for a single ps4 game at launch ever again,  you got amazing online stores like ebay and amazon for used, base.com for new in europe, preety damn cheapest i ever found and shipping is very low.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> ebay and amazon is very easy to get stuff really, and even if the product doesnt reach you or gets damaged you get a full refund back, not that it happened to me ever tough.
> 
> srs people who only buy games at retail stores buy games at full price, i never payed 70 euros for a single ps4 game at launch ever again,  you got amazing online stores like ebay and amazon for used, base.com for new in europe, preety damn cheapest i ever found and shipping is very low.


Some European online stores can afford much cheaper prices because they're usually offshore. With some creativity, they can avoid to pay any VAT. I'm not going to name any store in particular because I don't want their lawyers hunting me down for telling the truth. Look it up.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I mean... isn't making a plastic toy that does the same things any phone and Playstation a waste?
> 
> It's not for me, I think it's cute. But I see no reason for not adding a simple cable.


Yeah, if it ends in a bag up in the attic or in a garbage can as the 20+ old USB power adapters that were not being used, then it is a waste.
If you are buying it I expect you to at least want to use it as decoration, otherwise it is a waste... and I believe you won't already have 20+ out of use mini consoles collecting dust in some bag up in the attic.


----------



## The Frenchman (Oct 29, 2018)

I'll buy it, and anyone who judges me. I judge you too.

thanks.


----------



## jaspern (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol this seems pretty much a joke compilation with some obvious omissions and subpar entries of a series (GTA1 without expansions and not GTA2, DD instead of DD2, Cool Borders 2 when there was CB3, only Syphon Filter 1 instead of the complete series etc.). PlayStation Classic 2 & 3 anyone?  I already preordered it on Amazon back when it was announced because you never know but if it turns out not being hackable I'm probably just going to return it. And then it doesn't even have Dualshocks...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

jaspern said:


> Lol this seems pretty much a joke compilation with some obvious omissions and subpar entries of a series (GTA1 without expansions and not GTA2, DD instead of DD2, Cool Borders 2 when there was CB3, only Syphon Filter 1 instead of the complete series etc.). PlayStation Classic 2 & 3 anyone?  I already preoredered it on Amazon back when it was announced because you never know but if it turns out not being hackable I'm probably just going to return it.


I really don't understand what is the value of this being _*hackable*_.

If what you want is to hack it, just get anything more powerful and cheap, and already hackable like a RPi3 with a case and gamepads.
You can even go the extra mile and get it with analogs if you go that route.

I don't think this is something I would buy just because I wanted to hack it.


----------



## jaspern (Oct 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really don't understand what is the value of this being _*hackable*_.
> 
> If what you want is to hack it, just get anything more powerful and cheap, and already hackable like a RPi3 with a case and gamepads.
> You can even go the extra mile and get it with analogs if you go that route.
> ...



Just paying 100 bucks for the official™ PS1 plastic case I guess


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really don't understand what is the value of this being _*hackable*_.
> 
> If what you want is to hack it, just get anything more powerful and cheap, and already hackable like a RPi3 with a case and gamepads.
> You can even go the extra mile and get it with analogs if you go that route.
> ...


why not just get a ps3 and hack it, probably much easier lol and it can even read original discs and everything


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> why not just get a ps3 and hack it, probably much easier lol and it can even read original discs and everything


Yeah, that's an option also.
And as a side effect, you can also play PS3 games on it.

Anyway what I meant is that getting this just to hack it doesn't sound like a good plan to me. I would understand if you just think it's cute, tbh it will probably end up as decoration.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 29, 2018)

Tfw romsites have better list of games to play.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, that's an option also.
> And as a side effect, you can also play PS3 games on it.
> 
> Anyway what I meant is that getting this just to hack it doesn't sound like a good plan to me. I would understand if you just think it's cute, tbh it will probably end up as decoration.


the diference to me between ps1 and n64(eventualy i guess) is that n64 emulation is crap, and you cant play manny n64 gameson consoles prefectly due to emulation bugs and errors with graphics, or extrem slowdown due to microcodes and so on.

yet ps2 played ps1 discs, all ps3 models played ps1 discs with emulation in hd and option to make it less jagged, psp and psvita also played ps1 nearly perfectly,  so the request for a mini ps1 is much lower because not even 5 years ago everyone was just playing all their ps1 games on their ps3s or psp or psvita.

n64 on the other hand, unless you play it on pc with a good cpu and mess around on diferent pluggins your never gonna have anything decent, i still dont know a console  that you can play some of the hardest to emulate n64 games perfectly, only on pc and changing pluggins and settings for some games.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 29, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> n64 on the other hand, unless you play it on pc with a good cpu and mess around on diferent pluggins your never gonna have anything decent, i still dont know a console  that you can play some of the hardest to emulate n64 games perfectly, only on pc and changing pluggins and settings for some games.


Oh, but it also had it's advantages.
I remember becoming a fan of Samus on Smash because back in the day the emulator I used didn't draw the charged shot correctly.
Yeah, those times. Every friend complaining they got shot in the ass by some invisible energy ball.

PS: you shall not cheat!


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 29, 2018)

No tomb rider....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> i'll just stick with my PSTV and slap some PS1 games on there. This lineup is not worth $99 - It feels as if Sony doesn't really understand it's audience.
> I'll still follow any news on this, see how this will be hacked.


This is not meant for you. It's meant for the complete casual who has no clue emulators even exist.

It will sell well.


----------



## oxitran (Oct 29, 2018)

I wonder what the emulator is? is it a port of ps1net from ps3 and ps4, or is it a new bespoke emulator. I would be shocked if they used a community emulator. Nintendo had year of experience with the VC, but sony are up against it with a decent emu on shit hardware. In fact I reckon the N64 mini is delayed due to emu complexity, and while the ps1 is far easier to emulate than the N64, it is still an unenviable task. So I wonder what they chose to do. Because if they used the PS3 and PS4 emu, then why would you buy this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

oxitran said:


> I wonder what the emulator is? is it a port of ps1net from ps3 and ps4, or is it a new bespoke emulator. I would be shocked if they used a community emulator. Nintendo had year of experience with the VC, but sony are up against it with a decent emu on shit hardware. In fact I reckon the N64 mini is delayed due to emu complexity, and while the ps1 is far easier to emulate than the N64, it is still an unenviable task. So I wonder what they chose to do. Because if they used the PS3 and PS4 emu, then why would you buy this?



Doesn't help that both consoles use the MIPS line of CPUs but are also not very well documented.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Oct 29, 2018)

Disappointed in no Pepsiman tbh. Not on PSN either so the only way to play is "piracy" or having an original disc yourself.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 29, 2018)

oxitran said:


> I wonder what the emulator is? is it a port of ps1net from ps3 and ps4, or is it a new bespoke emulator. I would be shocked if they used a community emulator. Nintendo had year of experience with the VC, but sony are up against it with a decent emu on shit hardware. In fact I reckon the N64 mini is delayed due to emu complexity, and while the ps1 is far easier to emulate than the N64, it is still an unenviable task. So I wonder what they chose to do. Because if they used the PS3 and PS4 emu, then why would you buy this?


like people said its probably just psvitatv repacked, and with ps1 games in it, they just use that emulator and it just works without any work lol.


----------



## oxitran (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't help that both consoles use the MIPS line of CPUs but are also not very well documented.


The guy who did xebra pretty much perfectly reverse engineered the whole console, its why we can emulate is so accurately. But still a bitch. 



pedro702 said:


> like people said its probably just psvitatv repacked, and with ps1 games in it, they just use that emulator and it just works without any work lol.


I wonder if they will use the PSTV firmware with a locked down UI. If so then is might be possible to add back in PSTV functionality to this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

oxitran said:


> The guy who did xebra pretty much perfectly reverse engineered the whole console, its why we can emulate is so accurately. But still a bitch.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will use the PSTV firmware with a locked down UI. If so then is might be possible to add back in PSTV functionality to this.



Cycle accurate N64 emulation is still a bitch and won't run full speed on most machines. Xebra is a nightmare to run.


----------



## jaspern (Oct 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, that's an option also.
> And as a side effect, you can also play PS3 games on it.
> 
> Anyway what I meant is that getting this just to hack it doesn't sound like a good plan to me. I would understand if you just think it's cute, tbh it will probably end up as decoration.



I mean the library is limited, no word about update/upgrade functionality - of course it will end up collecting dust  It's just one of those 'muh nostalgia' gadgets to keep you busy/bragging for a few weeks then it probably won't be touched ever again... The sensible gamer would just either get a real PS1/PS2 with modchip or a Pi3


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

jaspern said:


> I mean the library is limited, no word about update/upgrade functionality - of course it will end up collecting dust  It's just one of those 'muh nostalgia' gadgets to keep you busy/bragging for a few weeks then it probably won't be touched ever again... The sensible gamer would just either get a real PS1/PS2 with modchip or a Pi3



Or just hack the bloody thing and call it good


----------



## jaspern (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Or just hack the bloody thing and call it good



If it's possible, sure.


----------



## oxitran (Oct 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Cycle accurate N64 emulation is still a bitch and won't run full speed on most machines. Xebra is a nightmare to run.


Yes but so is pcsxr depending on the settings you choose. xebra and arbex are deprecated due to lack of optimization, but if you used mednafen psx or even epsxe with the amidog plugin would be pretty damn good and easy enough to run on stock settings.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

oxitran said:


> Yes but so is pcsxr depending on the settings you choose. xebra and arbex are deprecated due to lack of optimization, but if you used mednafen psx or even epsxe with the amidog plugin would be pretty damn good and easy enough to run on stock settings.



I have used Beetle PSX which is pretty accurate I suppose.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 29, 2018)

Who's monkey ass idea was it to not include Spyro or Crash Bandicoot? Or freakin Tomb Raider?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2018)

https://www.jp.playstation.com/psclassic/?emcid=pdctop-carousel_psclassic

Japanese lineup is different if anyone cares. PAL english version seems to be same as US version


----------



## SpicySausage (Oct 29, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Who's monkey ass idea was it to not include Spyro or Crash Bandicoot? Or freakin Tomb Raider?


They want you to buy the Spyro and Crash trilogies. Obviously.
There's plenty of games they could have included, but did not because they can sell it to you separately on the PS store.


----------



## SonicMC (Oct 29, 2018)

I really think this is what they should of did with the Playstation TV. Dress it up as a PS1, give you a couple classic controllers. Add 20 ps1 games to your psn account when you buy it. Low cost. Then advertise it as playing newer vita and psp game from the shop as a bonus!

As it stands. I already have a PS3 and PSP that can play my self curated ps1 games.

The system is cute looking but not enough to warrant purchase when the games on the list that I would want. I already have...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh wow, the first Persona, pretty interesting choice.


----------



## Super.Nova (Oct 29, 2018)

Long live the Shield TV!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2018)

My gosh. Terrible games list to my opinion. When it is hack then I will add many of my favourite games on it.


----------



## IHOP (Oct 30, 2018)

Crazy Final Fantasy IX isn't included, was a great showcase of what the PS1's hardware could accomplish and is arguably better than VII...


----------



## Crazystato (Oct 30, 2018)

It would have to have a decent amount of storage to fit those games on


----------



## driverdis (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice to see Intelligent Qube on the list, it is a hard game to find in the US and the game goes for around 60$ used.


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 30, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> i still dont know a console that you can play some of the hardest to emulate n64 games perfectly,



Precisely why I have an N64 (and a Saturn and an Xbox).  Always hoping the emulation keeps improving on those.  I realize it's really hard work. :/


----------



## oxitran (Oct 30, 2018)

Decided to make a list on a psvita 20th anniversary theme. Even at 50 games I had to leave out so many great options.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2018)

oxitran said:


> Decided to make a list on a psvita 20th anniversary theme. Even at 50 games I had to leave out so many great options.



I am shock that you aren't included Mega Man 8. Loved that game.


----------



## oxitran (Oct 30, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am shock that you aren't included Mega Man 8. Loved that game.


haha, it was a toss up between it and x4, x4 won its spot.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2018)

oxitran said:


> haha, it was a toss up between it and x4, x4 won its spot.



Hahaha. Thats your opinion. X3 PSX PAL version, X4 and 8 are all winners.


----------



## oxitran (Oct 30, 2018)

I meant they are both equally as deserving, but only one could go on the list, and x4 just happened to be the one I went with. Its more of a "what we loved at the time" list, so I tried to pick the best/most popular/across many genres. If it was the games I want, then it would be completely different.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 30, 2018)

Great games but also severely lacking.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Precisely why I have an N64 (and a Saturn and an Xbox).  Always hoping the emulation keeps improving on those.  I realize it's really hard work. :/



The Saturn especially, Sega had garbage quality documentation, and also using quads and not triangles? Really?


----------



## Viri (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow, that list is pretty underwhelming. Not even Silent Hill 1, which is still exclusive to the PS1. 

Yes, I know there are other ways to play it, and have.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

oxitran said:


> Decided to make a list on a psvita 20th anniversary theme. Even at 50 games I had to leave out so many great options.


But where are
alundra
grandia
destrega
deception 3: dark delussion
clock tower 2
silent hill
breath of fire
soul blade
tony hawk
wild arms
etc?

The merit of the PS1 is not any specific game (well, except MGS, that one can't be missing), but a big catalog of consistent good quality games.
Sure that quality, abundance, can't be replicated with less than 100 games.


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2018)

Not the list I would have chosen, but I'm happy to see a few good classics were included. 

Now, who might hack this for bin/cue and iso loading? hmmm? =)

-another world


----------



## Demon27248 (Oct 30, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Japanese lineup is different if anyone cares. PAL english version seems to be same as US version



I wonder why Parasite Eve isn't available for US/EU regions.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 30, 2018)

IP60 said:


> This is not meant for you. It's meant for the complete casual who has no clue emulators even exist.
> 
> It will sell well.


These mini consoles usually are. I have both an NES Classic and an SNES Classic. And as soon as I heard them being announced I knew they'd sell well because of their lineup.

I am not sure about the PS Classic, tbh - because of the lineup. As mentioned, I think one reason is that the PS One did not have a small set of really outstanding games like the NES or SNES but a vast catalogue of great games. You simply can not do it justice with only 20 titles.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 30, 2018)

Another half-assed release. Where's FFIX? My PSTV can do all this stuff with enhanced 'SHARP BILLINEAR NO SCANLINE' mode.


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> also using quads and not triangles? Really?



The Nintendo DS also does quads although in that case in addition to triangles.  Also, its rasterization engine reminds me a lot of the quirks of the Saturn because of it using two video processors.  Anyways, at the time I imagine quads didn't sound like a bad thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> The Nintendo DS also does quads although in that case in addition to triangles.  Also, its rasterization engine reminds me a lot of the quirks of the Saturn because of it using two video processors.  Anyways, at the time I imagine quads didn't sound like a bad thing.



But is there a reason why? Seems like it was a mistake to try something unusual, IIRC the Saturn graphics processor was a nightmare to program for, and couldn't even do proper environment maps or alpha transparency without some workarounds.


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But is there a reason why? Seems like it was a mistake to try something unusual, IIRC the Saturn graphics processor was a nightmare to program for, and couldn't even do proper environment maps or alpha transparency without some workarounds.



Well, to put some perspective on it, the first complete 3D GPU for the PC, the NV1 chip also ran quads.  At the time, I think it wasn't clear if it made more sense to have four sided polygons and cut down on the number of vertices or to go with triangles and have less hassle dealing with all sorts of weird shapes you can do with quads.  The other point is that quads are a natural extension of extant 2d sprite stretching/warping/rotating tech that already existed, which I believe is precisely how the Saturn did it.  This is also part of why there was so many issues with alpha transparency--this video does a much better job explaining it.  And put in perspective, Saturn games (minus the lack of transparency) usually look better than PSX games.

I think the other point, though, is that Sega was betting on porting arcade games to the Saturn and most arcade games were 2D.  So, unsurprisingly in Japan where the arcade was (and still is) big, the Saturn did rather well and there's a lot of really good arcade ports to the Saturn--many better than the original, IMHO.  How much Sega was caught off-guard with the 3D aspects and did a crap job throwing in a lot of parts that were hard to design for?  I think that's more just how Sega did things, period.  Sega just sort of presumed that game developers were hardware wizards and what you most needed to do was throw at them the capability to make great games.  In that regard, the Saturn was a lot better.  Obviously, though, there aren't enough hardware wizards to go around.


----------



## HEADBOY (Oct 30, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Hooray, another half-assed emulator for braindeds, who gonna say they buy because its legal, so they could enhance they low self-esteem


Honestly I'd rather stick with ePSXe on Android when it comes to playing PSX titles, I'm pretty sure the filters and shaders aren't going to be as good on the PS Classic. Not gonna lie I did buy the NES Classic simply because the only way I could play NES games would be on my modded Wii. Trust me, the Wii looks absolutely terrible on a 60 inch TV. I'm aware of the existence of the Raspberry Pi, but because I was able to pick up the NES Classic for $60 I didn't really see the need to buy a Raspberry Pi at the moment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Well, to put some perspective on it, the first complete 3D GPU for the PC, the NV1 chip also ran quads.  At the time, I think it wasn't clear if it made more sense to have four sided polygons and cut down on the number of vertices or to go with triangles and have less hassle dealing with all sorts of weird shapes you can do with quads.  The other point is that quads are a natural extension of extant 2d sprite stretching/warping/rotating tech that already existed, which I believe is precisely how the Saturn did it.  This is also part of why there was so many issues with alpha transparency--this video does a much better job explaining it.  And put in perspective, Saturn games (minus the lack of transparency) usually look better than PSX games.
> 
> I think the other point, though, is that Sega was betting on porting arcade games to the Saturn and most arcade games were 2D.  So, unsurprisingly in Japan where the arcade was (and still is) big, the Saturn did rather well and there's a lot of really good arcade ports to the Saturn--many better than the original, IMHO.  How much Sega was caught off-guard with the 3D aspects and did a crap job throwing in a lot of parts that were hard to design for?  I think that's more just how Sega did things, period.  Sega just sort of presumed that game developers were hardware wizards and what you most needed to do was throw at them the capability to make great games.  In that regard, the Saturn was a lot better.  Obviously, though, there aren't enough hardware wizards to go around.



Oh right, almost forgot about that GPU, it was odd that that it was bundled with near perfect Saturn ports running on the PC, even had a port on the card to support Saturn controllers. But I just wished the console had better documentation and wasn't hell to emulate or program for. It doesn't help that Sega Japan and America had backbiting between each other, or the fact it was launched in the US early enough to catch retailers off guard. I don't blame them for refusing to sell the console, they were ultimately duped.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 31, 2018)

Not  many real classic ps1 game. No spyro, crash, tomb raider, medievil or something along those lines. That's the problem with the ps1 it livesld from 2nd and 3rd party exclusives


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2018)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> Not  many real classic ps1 game. No spyro, crash, tomb raider, medievil or something along those lines. That's the problem with the ps1 it livesld from 2nd and 3rd party exclusives



Crash and Spyro on PSX haven't aged well, and would look pretty terribad on HDTVs, IMHO.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Oct 31, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Crash and Spyro on PSX haven't aged well, and would look pretty terribad on HDTVs, IMHO.




I played them on my HDtv with coax cable on my wii. They looked good. 

Most ps1 N64 games have not aged well


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 31, 2018)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> I played them on my HDtv with coax cable on my wii. They looked good.
> 
> Most ps1 N64 games have not aged well


well spyro and crash have trilogys remade basicaly 1:1 with new graphics so  meh, and medevil will also release soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2018)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> I played them on my HDtv with coax cable on my wii. They looked good.
> 
> Most ps1 N64 games have not aged well



The texture warping really bothers me on most 3D PSX games. Stupid lack of subpixel precision in the GTE, that's what. I prefer the remasters of said games, so, that and the odd choice of games kinda turns me off with this console.


----------

